# Canon Selphy CP760 on Mavericks



## Daniel Flather (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,


My Canon Selphy CP760 printer worked fine until I jumped from Lion to Mavericks. Canon's support says that a driver is not needed. Mavericks tells me to get the driver form Canon. I tried the Canon driver for Lion, but it will not install. 

I searched the net to no avail. Help?

Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## jmphoto (Feb 7, 2014)

Is there a different Mountain Lion driver? Lion is soooo old.


----------



## philmoz (Feb 7, 2014)

According to Canon Europe it is no longer supported on 10.8 & 10.9
http://www.canon-europe.com/images/NEW_Mac_SELPHY_Full_tcm13-1126043.pdf

Gutenprint might work
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php

Phil.


----------

